# RiverPointe Napa Valley - Exchange



## vacationcrazy (Jan 1, 2014)

I just traded the studio side of my MGC for a two bedroom RiverPointe Napa Valley for September 12th - 19th. It looks like this is peak season there, so I was surprised to get this trade. I see that RiverPointe are trailers but the reviews on trip adviser look pretty good.  Does anyone have any information that would be helpful to me about either the resort or things to do in Napa?  I would truly appreciate any info
Thanks,
Deb


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 1, 2014)

I would be interested too.  I got an exchange there on II for the week after yours.  My wife and her sisters are going.  They are in their early to late 60s.  I got a 2 bedroom unit and then read that it only has one bathroom, so was able to get a one bedroom unit in addition - three ladies with one bathroom would not work.  Felt very luck to be able to get the second unit.  It saved me!


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 1, 2014)

It is a trailer and it is small.  If you can get past that, you will be in for quite a bit of fun.  The resort itself puts together quite a few activities, free wine tasting on site, tour to the castle (Castello di Amorosa) etc. We did not go on the organized tour to the castle while we stayed at the resort, but did it later with a San Francisco tour group and all we can say is, it should not be missed.

For those of you who may not be familiar with Napa, wine tasting is generally not free. It sometimes gets waived if you buy a bottle from them.  You can find some two for one coupons from the resort, magazines and the tourist visitor center. A ton of great restaurants in the area. 

I have done the wine train 3 times at the dome compartment but other than great food you really find sometime lacking by simply sitting in the train looking out.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Jan 1, 2014)

sptung said:


> It is a trailer and it is small.  If you can get past that, you will be in for quite a bit of fun.  The resort itself puts together quite a few activities, free wine tasting on site, tour to the castle (Castello di Amorosa) etc. We did not go on the organized tour to the castle while we stayed at the resort, but did it later with a San Francisco tour group and all we can say is, it should not be missed.
> 
> For those of you who may not be familiar with Napa, wine tasting is generally not free. It sometimes gets waived if you buy a bottle from them.  You can find some two for one coupons from the resort, magazines and the tourist visitor center. A ton of great restaurants in the area.
> 
> I have done the wine train 3 times at the dome compartment but other than great food you really find sometime lacking by simply sitting in the train looking out.



Is the two bedroom unit also very small?  Do you think there is enough to do for a week in Napa?


----------



## lynne1956 (Jan 1, 2014)

The 2 BR units consist of a 1 BR trailer which has the LR, DR, kitchen, bath in addition to the BR; then you're connected via a shared patio to a studio unit which has another bath & small kitchenette. 

I've stayed there twice & thought it was a great layout for 2 groups of family or friends who can get together in the bigger unit for meals and socializing, but then have totally separate quarters for sleeping.

I love the resort & the area.  There's a nice walking/bike trail right at the back of the property which follows the Napa river.  September should be wonderful weather- expect big crowds for the crush time.


----------



## eal (Jan 1, 2014)

I was there this past September with my husband and brother-in-law in a 2-br set up and we really enjoyed ourselves. We rarely go to resort activities but the ones here were excellent - wine tasting and dinner-with-Marilyn in particular. 

We did 2 all-day tours with Platypus which were great. Restaurants were terrific. There is plenty to do in the area - lucky you!

PS the 2br units have 2 bathrooms.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 1, 2014)

There look like there are two different two bedroom type units.  One that sleeps 6 and one that sleeps 8.  My II confirmation for the two bedroom unit says sleeps 6 and has one bathroom.  Is that incorrect?


----------



## Polly Metallic (Jan 3, 2014)

We had a one bedroom this September and had no problem finding plenty to do in the area. A day trip to Sonoma was very enjoyable, to see historic buildings and an old mission there. We also took a limo tour to San Francisco and had a wonderful day. It was a great trip despite the compact accomodations. The weatherwas perfect in September.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 16, 2014)

I am pretty sure that there are no 2 bedrooms except the one described that has a smaller unit across the deck. There are bathrooms in each part, so I am not sure why it says one bath. I would call the resort directly and ask.
Liz


----------



## humor_monger (Jan 31, 2014)

*other things to do*

Six Flags Discovery Kingdom Park is a short distance away in Vallejo. It started out as Marine World and added rides, then changed owners in order to stay in business. Plenty to do there besides roller coasters. https://www2.sixflags.com/discoverykingdom 

Going the other direction to Santa Rosa you can spend a day and include a visit to the Charles M. Schultz Museum ( schulzmuseum.org/ ).

Sonoma Raceway is close by and they have many types of activities there. They have a FIA World Touring Car Championship race there Sept 13-14. 
http://www.racesonoma.com/schedule/complete_schedule/ This would not be a good weekend to go to Santa Rosa because of the traffic.


----------



## DAman (Jan 31, 2014)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I am pretty sure that there are no 2 bedrooms except the one described that has a smaller unit across the deck. There are bathrooms in each part, so I am not sure why it says one bath. I would call the resort directly and ask.
> Liz



The 2 bedroom units that accommodate 8 are basically 2 one bedroom trailers with a deck in between.  The one that accommodates 6 is a one bedroom trailer and 1/2 a trailer on the other side-it's a studio with a bathroom.  You also have your own deck in between.

It is really nice there in September.


----------

